# Switch between apps



## keithr (Jul 23, 2021)

it seems that when the Uber ap disconnets from the satellite it shows as network connection lost. I then switch to Google Maps which continues my directions. At the end of the trip, I switch back to Uber. At this point it seems to, lock up, requiring a reboot and then says that I canceled the trip. I didn't, but Uber support insists that I did and it takes a lengthy argument to get them to credit the trip. Very frustrating! Any ideas?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uninstal then reinstal



Every month


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Uninstal then reinstal
> 
> 
> 
> Every month


And log out and then back in after updates.


----------



## keithr (Jul 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> And log out and then back in after updates.


Have done so. Doesn’t help.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And I thought this would be about running Lyft at the same time. Try that, it's a lot of fun, or should i say Challenging.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

keithr said:


> Have done so. Doesn’t help.


What model phone are you using? Seems to me older model phones and the newest model phones are the ones that seem to have problems.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Sounds like a connectivity issue. Either your phone is old or not working well, or the signal is weak where you are, or you have a lot of other things running on your phone thus dividing it's attention too much. If you haven't tried this already, reboot your phone, and don't open anything except Uber Driver and Google Maps - see if that makes a difference.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Also turn off Wi-Fi.

If you want to leave Wi-Fi on clean up your connections. Turn off Auto Join for all the miscellaneous Wi-Fi's you join, especially Cable Wi-Fi connections. As you move between hotspots your phone has to disconnect and reconnect. This can cause issues with the app and cause you to drop rides or miss pings.


----------

